# ftp-proxy working sometimes, but not others



## wonslung (Nov 18, 2009)

This is a werid one.  I've recently switched my firewall from pfsense to FreeBSD 8.0 running pf

It's been a great learning experience, mainly because i've made some pretty rook mistakes, and i'm sure this one is no different....
anyways, priory to this, ftp downloads worked fine.  Now, they all APPEAR to work fine, but then when i go to unrar the files they have errors.

Some of them work fine, and the ones that don't can't be resumed, i have to delete them and redownload them, then, they will work....it seems to happen mostly when i'm downloading more than one thing..If i set a list of 4 or 5 folders, the first one or 2 will be fine but the last 2 or 3 might fail....what's going on here?


when i try to RESUME these failed downloads, i see THIS in my error log on the ftp client:

```
Command:	RETR the.prisoner.2009.part5.720p.hdtv.x264-red.r00
Response:	150-Accepted data connection
Response:	150 The computer is your friend. Trust the computer
Response:	426-Restart offset 50000000 is too large for file size 50000000.
Response:	426-Restart offset reset to 0
Response:	426-mmap_init(): No such file or directory
Response:	426 0.000 seconds (measured here), 1488508521.59 Mbytes per second
Response:	150-Accepted data connection
Response:	150 The computer is your friend. Trust the computer
Response:	426-Restart offset 50000000 is too large for file size 50000000.
Response:	426-Restart offset reset to 0
Response:	426-mmap_init(): No such file or directory
Response:	426 0.000 seconds (measured here), 1513089396.26 Mbytes per second
Response:	150-Accepted data connection
Response:	150 The computer is your friend. Trust the computer
Response:	426-Restart offset 50000000 is too large for file size 50000000.
Response:	426-Restart offset reset to 0
Response:	426-mmap_init(): No such file or directory
Response:	426 0.000 seconds (measured here), 1424237860.03 Mbytes per second
Response:	150-Accepted data connection
Response:	150 The computer is your friend. Trust the computer
Response:	426-Restart offset 50000000 is too large for file size 50000000.
Response:	426-Restart offset reset to 0
Response:	426-mmap_init(): No such file or directory
Response:	426 0.000 seconds (measured here), 1414466073.69 Mbytes per second
Response:	150-Accepted data connection
Response:	150 The computer is your friend. Trust the computer
Response:	426-Restart offset 50000000 is too large for file size 50000000.
Response:	426-Restart offset reset to 0
Response:	426-mmap_init(): No such file or directory
Response:	426 0.000 seconds (measured here), 1585834078.77 Mbytes per second
```


 edit:

I was thinking about this....this could aslo be due to pf handling samba badly.  My system is set up like this:

cable modem -> FBSD8 pf box => gigabit switch with a NAS and all my clients.

I typicall download ftp on my desktop but it goes to a samba mount on my nas. The nas is also running FreeBSD and now that i think about it, may also be running pf (if so would double filtering cause this?)


----------

